# Earth First!



## xRENx (Jan 4, 2013)

Still wondering what to do with that fiery heart of yours in mid-February? Come join us in the hills and hollers of the unglaciated Allegheny Plateau February 14-18, for the 2013 Earth First! Organizers Conference and Winter Rendezvous. The Organizers Conference, Thursday thru Saturday afternoon will be focused on reports from the Journal; evaluating strategy, tools & tactics; examining our visions & aspirations; where we’ve been, where we’re going; state repression review; anti-oppression check-in; and bioregional round-ups, and the Night to Howl gathering of the Warrior Poets Society. After three days of meetings, Saturday night the Winter Rondezvous will kick off with a fiesta (we’re working on a square dance, yehaw), followed by two days full of workshops, hiking, and action planning. Don’t forget that no good Rondezvous could end without a kickass action!The Central Appalachian bioregion touts being one of the most biodiverse temperate forests in the world. Fracking and radioactive, chemical laced fracking waste being injected into the earth are an eminent threat to the this region. Locally, folks have blockaded an injection well and disrupted a meeting of the Ohio Division of Natural Resources. With a large amount of local opposition to injection wells, we invite y’all to help us stamp out these toxic dumping practices, which are a lynch pin to the fracking industry.
The site, located about 25 minutes outside of Athens, Ohio, is a longstanding intentional community that will be sharing their space with us for the week. There is plenty of indoor space for meetings and sleeping (although some is slumber party style), as well as lots of camping options for those opposed to the great indoors. February in this area can bring temperatures anywhere from 55F during the day to 0F at night, so please come prepared for cold weather and mud/snow. This time of year is often when the sugar maples start sending their winter stores of food up to the tips of their branches, marking the start of the sugaring season, which will be happening on site.We are requesting a donation of $25 -$50 for the week, which will cover expenses of the gathering and some travel compensation for folks crossing borders. If your bioregion needs some travel assistance, please contact us ASAP. Perhaps fundraising is a special knack you have and you’d like to offer your services? If you are in need of childcare, please send us an email and let us know.
Getting there: The closest airport is in Columbus, OH. The GO Bus runs between Columbus/Athens and Cincinnati/Athens. Amtrak services Cincinnati, OH and Charleston, WV.
Appalachia Resist!
Event date: 
Thursday, February 14, 2013 (All day) to Monday, February 18, 2013 (All day)


----------



## CorruptToaster (Jan 4, 2013)

sweet. idk if i shall be in the states but this sounds kickass


----------



## Peagreen (Feb 7, 2013)

Rain check til the RRR or might head up to Willits if it's still cracking


----------

